# Best stripper for poly clear?



## Martyanderson (May 13, 2012)

I am attempting to strip some clear coat from an automotive wood veneer piece. I used a gel type stripper I believe it was "Kleen Strip" and it didn't even take the shine off the piece. I have never seen stripper do NOTHING like that. The piece was still shiny as it was. I believe the clear is an automotive type urethane. Can anybody suggest a stripper that will work and not take forever? I don't really like the gel type as it is messy. Is there any type of liquid stripper that is easier to use than gel and more effective? Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It sounds like the finish is a conversion varnish rather than poly. Kleen Strip will cut polyurethane very easily. I haven't tried this but I have a lot of respect for Kwick Kleen removers and it's recommended that their #345 remover will work on a conversion varnish. If you need to use a retail remover you might try an aircraft remover. It's probably the strongest remover available retail.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The finish you have could be a polyester lacquer...very tough. Go to an automotive paint and body supply store, and get a can of "Aircraft Stripper" in the blue can. It's an MC based stripper (methylene chloride) very toxic. Follow directions to a "T". 









 







.


----------



## Martyanderson (May 13, 2012)

I actually thought about aircraft stripper and I have used it on cars exterior but I was concerned about damaging the wood. Is it safe to use on wood veneer?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Martyanderson said:


> I actually thought about aircraft stripper and I have used it on cars exterior but I was concerned about damaging the wood. Is it safe to use on wood veneer?


Yes it is. Make sure you follow the directions.









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Martyanderson said:


> I actually thought about aircraft stripper and I have used it on cars exterior but I was concerned about damaging the wood. Is it safe to use on wood veneer?


The aircraft stripper is safe on wood veneer if used above 70 degrees. At lower temperatures any remover isn't very effective and would take a lot more soaking to work and under that circumstance may lift veneer.


----------



## Martyanderson (May 13, 2012)

Ok, "aircraft stripper" is not phasing this stuff. These are wood veneer pieces from a Jaguar, I have tried aircraft stripper and 3 coats and the shine is still on the piece. Does anybody have any ideas? What is th STRONGEST stripper that won't hurt wood veneer. I would sand it but the wood is extremely thin and if I break through the clear and hit the wood it will vaporize it in secends.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Martyanderson said:


> Ok, "aircraft stripper" is not phasing this stuff. These are wood veneer pieces from a Jaguar, I have tried aircraft stripper and 3 coats and the shine is still on the piece. Does anybody have any ideas? What is th STRONGEST stripper that won't hurt wood veneer. I would sand it but the wood is extremely thin and if I break through the clear and hit the wood it will vaporize it in secends.


 http://www.kwickkleen.com/product_info.php/345-remover-p-1009


----------

